# Jasper at 26 weeks



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Jasper is almost 27 weeks old now, and 22" tall. Other than being a big goof, there's not much about him that says puppy anymore! 

A few casual shots from our outing yesterday.











Sometimes he reminds me of a bear therefore... Bear Butt .


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Who me?!










His tail has developed a weird cowlick, and the hair parts, making it look extremely curved or broken on the end LOL. I'm sure it will right itself once past this particular stage.




















More later.. must go help my son get ready for prom!


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

Oooh, Prom...how exciting!

Jasper is so handsome! Did you take the pics? They are awesome!!


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Jasper is really quite handsome. Sometimes I think they look older at his age than at an older age. They grow so quickly.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ohhhhh Jass looks fantastic : ))) !!!! ADORABLE  !!!!! Can't wait for showing to start :beauty (2):

Prom - LOL - tell me about it - we have it tomorrow and I am already running around like a "headless fly" LMAO Having a girl makes it more work - I guess LOL : ))))


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

he looks so PLUSH


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

His coat gleams!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a handsome boy! He sure has grown and looks like quite the gentleman now!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I just want to cuddle him!


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

What a pretty boy!!! He looks very cuddly and shiny.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Those pictures are great!! So velvety!


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

*Plush *- That was the first word that cane to my mind when I saw him.:cute:



neVar said:


> he looks so PLUSH


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Bear butt! :rofl: Love it! He is a very handsome young man and looking quite regal and comfortable in his own skin when he is quiet. But, you can see that he loves to have fun!! Nice photos.
_


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Jasper is becoming a very handsome young poodle! Your pictures are great. Thanks for sharing and best of luck to both of you in the conformation ring


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone! He is a plush puppy . While his coat is healthy and has a nice sheen on it's own, the groomer uses Quicker Slicker which adds a bit more shine. He's such a cuddler, when he's poofy and clean it's such a treat.

spoospirit-- That little boy doesn't do anything halfa**. He puts his all into everything. When he's good, he's perfect. When he's bad, he's off the wall bad LOL. When he plays, he plays hard. Love that dog!

Stella-- I do take the photos. He stays so close to me they're never quite what I hope. I have to seize the moment when he ventures more than two steps away and be fast about it. No working with light or posing for us LOL.

As for prom, boys absolutely have it easier, and cheaper! One stop shopping, $170 gets them a tux, shirt, shoes, and cufflinks LOL. Although you get what you pay for, my son's tux was a bit of a train wreck this time :rolffleyes:. Here's a quick glimpse from tonight.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

AAawwweee - HOW CUTE !!!!!! Just a great photo in every way : )))) !!!!

Lucky you that it is over LMAO - I am still cleaning and making it all "spiffy" LOL 

Luckily we found a very pretty dress for a reasonable price and I will do the hair and make-up for her - so we are almost even with you LMAO ; ))) !!!! 

If you send me your e-mail , I will send you photos . Garden is in full bloom also : ))), just heavenly !!!! LOL


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_What a lovely couple and your son is quite handsome! It's such an exciting time although a bit stressful. Enjoy. They are gone before you know it.
_


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

He's hardly a puppy anymore!!!! What a stunning beautiful boy.

Great prom picture too!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks . They had a great time at prom. They're very sweet kids, he took the same girl to prom last year. I can't believe how quickly they grow up. (pups and kids!)


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

He really is hardly a puppy any more, and neither is Jasper! 

Cute kids, gorgeous poodle. They do grow up so fast.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Marian!


----------



## TeddyTails (Apr 19, 2010)

Beth,

Jasper looks just like Murphy, but with a lot more fur. He is really handsome! I am still trying to get Murphy to bring the ball back to me, he runs to get it and that is about it. Good luck in the confirmation ring, is Eve showing Thea at the same time?

Good luck!

Deb and Murphy.


----------



## TangoPoodles (May 9, 2010)

Beautiful boy! Love that shot of him flying in the air with his back feet kicked out behind him!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I love your photos. Jasper is looking good! Your son's prom picture is gorgeous! She is quite a beautiful lady, and he looks like quite the gentlemen.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Jasper is a nice looking poodle and you take excellent photos. Your sons picture is very nice too.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Deb--Thanks! I'm not sure if Eve is showing Thea next weekend. She had talked about it, but I've not spoken to her recently. 

Jasper was ball clueless for a long time. I even posted about it on here looking for help LOL. I don't know about you, but I wear out much quicker than he does on walks. I REALLY wanted him to fetch . 

He used to love it when I'd call out "baby" in a loud excited voice to get him to come back. I'd wait until he had the ball in his mouth and call him back. He doesn't like to stay away for very long so his goal is always to get back to me. It took a while to learn because if he missed the ball at first try he'd come straight back to me. If he wasn't interested enough to follow the ball with his eyes, I'd touch the ball to his mouth a few times in play before throwing to get him riled up a bit.

Here's a recent video of him playing fetch. We do it nearly everyday now. Excuse his grungy appearance, this was right before his grooming appt.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you Lisa, BFF and poodlelover! Jasper is a total character and goober, such a boy . 

The kids are very sweet and have a fun time together. Emily always looks beautiful, and her hair does things I only wish that mine could LOL. They went to prom together last year:

2009


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

you have two beautiful pups, dog and human 

Is Jasper the one who is related to Charly, sorry my memory is less then zero :S

He sounds just like my Vaka she never does anything halfway either
His coat is awesome, looks like its shining


----------



## TeddyTails (Apr 19, 2010)

How funny! Murphy does the same face plants that Jasper does! He gets that from his mom. I haven't spoken to Eve either, but I did see that her boy Lute is ranked #20 for Standard Poodles and if he stays in the Top 25 he will be invited to the Eukanuba Cup in CA in December. 

Pretty cool considering his cousin Dawin Spitfire is the #1 Standard Poodle. 

Jasper looks like he has a good top knot and long ears, Murphy's top knot and ears are very slow to grow, but the rest of his body grows very fast.

Let me know when you are around to get the brothers together for some fun! I am still working on getting Murphy to fetch 

Deb


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Winnow, If I'm remembering correctly Jas is related to both Vaka and Charly. Charly and Jas share a number of relatives. Am I remembering correctly that it was Avatar Concord that linked Vaka and Jas?

I'm going to miss the puppy coat when it goes . It's so soft, shiny and easy to care for.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Deb, That's great about Lute! He was out with the handler when I was up there last. Do you know how Mia is doing? Last I heard she had a few tough shows because up against Jetta.

Jasper's hair grows nicely everywhere except on his back nearest the tail, which works out great. I do wish the topknot would grow a bit faster since he can't see well and runs into things. Trimming his bangs is very tempting, but instead I try to avoid running him near things... like telephone poles LOL. The groomer gave him "horns" last week but it doesn't take much for the hair to sneak out at this stage. 

A playdate still sounds fun, will get back to you with a date. The next few weekends are full with shows and graduation, but hopefully we can make something work soon!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a totally HANDSOME boy!! He's looking like a young man now. I LOVE looking at play pics of poodles, their movement captivates me! Great pics, thanks for sharing, I enjoyed looking at them!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Rockporters said:


> Winnow, If I'm remembering correctly Jas is related to both Vaka and Charly. Charly and Jas share a number of relatives. Am I remembering correctly that it was Avatar Concord that linked Vaka and Jas?


Concord is Vaka great grandfather


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Winnow said:


> Concord is Vaka great grandfather


And he is Jasper's grandfather. Perhaps Avatar Concord was the cause of the can't do anything half-a** gene they seem to share LOL.

I don't remember who Jas and Charly had in common, but if remembering correctly there were several.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you, jester's mom. I am loving the way he is looking now that he's a bit taller. I find the stage where a Standard's body is still on the shorter side, but their face is mature looking, so awkward!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Rockporters said:


>


OH, what a beautiful dress!


----------



## TeddyTails (Apr 19, 2010)

A playdate sounds great, Murphy is always up for some fun! And I am sure he would love to see Jasper. It sounds like Murphy is the same size as his brother, he is 22" to the shoulder and he weighs 45 lbs. He also doesn't get too far away before he comes running back to me full force. Just out of curiosity, does Jasper jump in the air and expect you to catch him? Murphy does this to me all the time, so far I have always caught him, but once he is over that 45 lb mark, I fear I will be doing a butt plant on the ground!

I haven't caught up with Eve for a while so not sure how Mia is doing. I did send Eve a e-mail since I am having a problem with Murphy eating rocks (UGH!). I have tried everything to discourage him, but I swear he has rock radar, he can find the tiniest pebble hidden in the lawn. He eats the rock and then throws it up, so if anyone reading this message has any ideas to stop this behavior, please let me know! I have tried putting cayenne pepper on the rocks, but it seems Murphy is a spicy pup! He actually likes it since I tried putting cayenne pepper on the counter to discourage counter surfing and he licked the pepper off the counter (several times).


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

ponki, I loved her dress, too, as well as last year's!

Deb, I hope someone here can offer suggestions for you. Maybe post in the Talk or Training forum, too, to make sure your question is seen?

Jasper crunched on a rock the other day for the first time. I figured he was having chewing withdrawal since I've not let him have a bone recently with the show so close. He much prefers flowers, plants and grass . The outdoors is one big "leave it" right now LOL.

He doesn't jump to be caught, but we're going through another bad jumping/nipping stage. We had a great couple of weeks so I'm hoping this is short lived! (preferably it would be gone by Saturday LOL)

Have you tried a squirt bottle for the counter surfing? If you have good aim  it seems to do the trick.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Jasper looks gorgeous! What a super soft coat he has. It makes me want to bury my face in it.


----------

